# Winchester coffee shops



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning
Any recommendations for getting a decent flat white in Winchester centre?
I know there's a roaster with a cafe but they're just outside the town. There's a place called Coffee Lab with 2 branches but by the sound of reviews on Tripadvisor (ignoring the people who are complaining because their latte wasn't served at 100 degrees!) seem to suggest these have gone down hill recently.....


----------



## Simon (Sep 2, 2012)

Had a (CL) reasonable espresso there last week. Other place that might be of interest is Hoxton bakers, who also serve drinks. Toms deli is another worth a try, not been there for about 4 years, but he's still there! Enjoy ~ S


----------

